# '38 Elgin Rear Hub Problems



## the2finger (Apr 5, 2016)

Rebuilt a low mile '38 Elgin ladies deluxe rear single speed coaster hub. Nothing unusual upon tear down.
Upon re-assembly it takes almost a full turn backwards to engage the brake. What did I do wrong?
If I let the wife ride it like this she will kill herself, and probably dent a good bike. HELP!


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 5, 2016)

Do you know if this was happening before the rebuild?
Here's the service instructions for that hub:

Post #18 here:

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-service-manual-volume-1.81415/

Post #2 here:

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pa...tions-schematics-non-discussion-thread.70318/


----------



## the2finger (Apr 5, 2016)

I don't know, I didn't ride it prior to the tear down but I'll look at the links.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 5, 2016)

Wondering if the clutch was seated into the drag on the spool when assembled.


----------



## the2finger (Apr 5, 2016)

I'll check that. Probably stepped on it during assembly


----------



## the2finger (Apr 5, 2016)

Scott, It was assembled right. I took out a bunch of the grease and ran a brake hone thru the hub. The internal clutch/sprag, whatever the hell you call it is probably worn, but reducing the grease did help. Thanks


----------

